# 40 Breeder stocking list - Is this too many fish?



## lehaneya (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

I setup a 40 breeder a few months ago and am in the process of stocking it. The plan is to make it a mixed reef. Wanted to get some opinions on if this sounds like a good stock list:

2 - Ocellaris clownfish - Moved from old tank

1 - Tail spot blenny - Moved from old tank

1 - Royal gramma

3 - blue/green chromis

1 - Yellow coris wrasse

What do you think? Is this too many fish for my tank? Below are some tank/filtration details.

40 Breeder drilled with Eclipse overflow

10 gallon DIY sump

Small fuge with chaeto in the sump

Reef Octopus BH-50 skimmer

Two Little Fishes Phosban 150 reactor running a mix of carbon and GFO


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Should be OK but every tank is different.

These are the fish I have in my 40 gallon breeder just for comparison-
2 - ocellaris clownfish 
1 - yellowtail damsel 
1 - yellow watchman goby 
1 - bicolor blenny 
1 - yellow coris wrasse


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I would wait on the wrasse. Im not a big fan of coris wrasse, they can get nasty. Get a fish that stays small. If you’re looking for yellow then do a yellow clown goby.
If you’re looking for a wrasse, consider a possum wrasse or even a potters wrasse.
Your other tank mates are very agreeable, it would be good to make sure no one fish becomes the tank bully.
Make sure you have a lid.
My 2 cents.


----------



## lehaneya (Sep 13, 2012)

Crayon said:


> I would wait on the wrasse. Im not a big fan of coris wrasse, they can get nasty. Get a fish that stays small. If you're looking for yellow then do a yellow clown goby.
> If you're looking for a wrasse, consider a possum wrasse or even a potters wrasse.
> Your other tank mates are very agreeable, it would be good to make sure no one fish becomes the tank bully.
> Make sure you have a lid.
> My 2 cents.


I was looking for an active swimmer that is yellow. everything I read about the yellow coris says they are peaceful but may attack shrimp or crabs. Have you seen agression towards other fish in this species?


----------

